# youtube kostet ab 2011



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Tag,

eben mitbekommen, dass youtube.com ab dem 27. Mai 2011 Gebühren kosten wird. Monatlich 2,99€ und man darf sich so viele Videos anschauen wie man möchte. Von dem her habt noch euern Spaß auf youtube bis dahin 

Peace


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2010)

Hoffentlich ist der Tag bald um ...


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

1011 ist schon ne Weile her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. April 2010)

1011 ? ok


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1011 ist schon ne Weile her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Menschfeind- schrieb:


> 1011 ? ok



Versteh euch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2010)

*gähn*

Der meißtgehasste Tag des Jahres...


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Der meißtgehasste Tag des Jahres...



Neben Karneval......


----------



## Xeith (1. April 2010)

das war doch schonmal irgendwo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

NEUSTE NACHRICHTEN!
Youtube soll schon Ende 2010 was kosten!


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

wartet... *auf datum schau*


----------



## Macon (5. April 2010)

Alle bitte eine Runde lachen =)
Hahaha .. April april . /ironie off


----------

